# I HAVE removed the CDV!



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I'll take a picture of the damned thing after I find my camera. 

The first thing I noticed is that the clutch response is MUCH more linear. I also noticed that response to the pedal is a great deal more immediate. In the past, if I made a slight error (clutched out a little too fast, for example), by the time any correction occurred, it would be too late. Now, I seem to be able to catch these errors midway through and correct them.

Overall, the clutch is a LOT smoother and seems marginally more grabby in really fast shifts. I have a much easier time feeling it as I no longer have that damned valve acting as a second foot on the pedal.

All in all, 
:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Quickie instructions for removal:









OK, the CDV is in the MIDDLE there.
To remove it, you need to spin the nut on the far left clockwise. After the CDV pops out, unscrew it from the hydraulic line, and screw it onto the copper pipe. This is a REAL PITA. You need to should hard on the left nut, forcing the mechanism into the clutch valve assembly, before begining to screw it in. Otherwise, you'll just be leaking brake fluid all over the place without accomplishing anything.

I'll drill out the CDV and re-insert it at some point in the future.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Which E46's have the CDV and which ones don't?? I thought none of them did. :dunno:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

So far as I can tell, y2k E46es had them, along with all xi models. There may be a few more in there. I assume that the xis have them because they have a 5 series drivetrain.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

So mine should have one?? Mine was a first build 2000 (July 99).

Edit-- Funny how some posts say the 2000 323 should have it, but others say that they've looked buy can't find it.

Where do you look for it? Under the car? Bentley makes no reference to a CDV.


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

*Thanks for the info Nick*

I know what I am going to be doing tomorrow:thumb:

And also, thanks for the idea of drilling the CDV out. No one can say it was removed later:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Just remember to have extra brake fluid handy. Having someone to pour it into the resevoir MAY be helpful. (I found it wasn't necessary, and I lost a LOT of brake fluid.)


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *So mine should have one?? Mine was a first build 2000 (July 99).
> 
> Edit-- Funny how some posts say the 2000 323 should have it, but others say that they've looked buy can't find it.
> 
> Where do you look for it? Under the car? Bentley makes no reference to a CDV. *


Put your car up on ramps, or something and then pull off the pan under the transmission. On the right side of the transmission, you will see a, umm, whirl of copper tubing. The CDV should be attached to the end of this IF you have it.

No one seems to be all that clear on a lot of the E46es. We should start doing a survey and compiling results. HACK did not have one, I know. :dunno:

Good luck finding it.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *
> 
> Put your car up on ramps, or something and then pull off the pan under the transmission. On the right side of the transmission, you will see a, umm, whirl of copper tubing. The CDV should be attached to the end of this IF you have it.
> 
> ...


Thanks... I'll have my garage look for it.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

It really doesn't take much if you just want to check and see if it's there... I would strongly recommend taking a look for yourself before paying someone else... If you want to have someone else remove it, that's another thing, entirely.  Brake fluid is like a combination of oil and gasoline. Very pleasant.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *It really doesn't take much if you just want to check and see if it's there... I would strongly recommend taking a look for yourself before paying someone else... If you want to have someone else remove it, that's another thing, entirely.  Brake fluid is like a combination of oil and gasoline. Very pleasant.  *


I've gotta get them to swap my fuel filter anyway... so it'll be up on the hoist.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

That's different, then.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *
> 
> Put your car up on ramps, or something and then pull off the pan under the transmission. On the right side of the transmission, you will see a, umm, whirl of copper tubing. The CDV should be attached to the end of this IF you have it.
> 
> ...


From what I can speculate, post 9/99 production E46es does not have the valve, or have it integrated into the clutch slave cylinder.

From what I can confirm, I KNOW I don't have it. I know 330i/Ci's don't have it. I know 325iT's don't have it.

From your experience we know 325Xi's/XiT's may have it, and you have it for sure.

From what I can acertain in the Parts CD, the diagram shows the CDV but you can not click on it, it'll say the part is not installed on your car unless you pick a 9/99 or before production date. I haven't gone through all the models to check though.

The question now remains, is this something that's dependent on plant, vin, or models? I know of 2 323Ci's that does not have it, 1 330Ci, and 1 325iT that doesn't.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *
> 
> From what I can confirm, I KNOW I don't have it. I know 330i/Ci's don't have it. I know 325iT's don't have it.
> *


Did you look for it under my car when we were putting in the SSK? I dunno what other wagon you may have crawled under...

But if this is a xi/xiT thing, it makes sense, as they have a diffeent tranny than 2wd cars (which in turn have different trannys).


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

As I've said in the past, I believe it is because the xi models have a 5 series drivetrain. Specifically, the X5 3.0i.

I certainly can't say for certain, but going from the fact that the 530i DOES have a CDV, it seems likely that the X5 3.0i would. Someone search the X5 board on roadfly and see if anything comes up. Naturally, the damned thing is down now.

Anyone know of a manual X5 that we can have a look under? I sure as hell can't think of one. I have yet to hear of anyone checking a 2002 3'er, either. I know 2k2 5'ers have them still, but...


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Is this the CDV? This is from under my 2001 330i.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

No. Compare your picture to Nicks. His clutch line has an additional small valve in front of the line.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *No. Compare your picture to Nicks. His clutch line has an additional small valve in front of the line. *


Damn it! Ok if the clutch delay is not there where is it? Somewhere in the system there must be something that is slowing the fluid. What about in the slave cylinder?

Tim


----------

